# X3host.com offer 8GB Ram @ $48 /year & 2GB Ram @ $7 /mo (Phoenix, Newyork, Kansas)



## X3host (Aug 22, 2016)

*Hi Everyone,*


*X3host.com* is offering:
- Cheap VPS Hosting
- Cheap Dedicated Servers
- Cheap Reseller Hosting
- Cheap Master Reseller Hosting


*Hosting Locations* Available:
Phoenix, AZ
Newyork *New*


What do you think about a hosting company giving such frenzy deals since 4 years ?
*Don't trust us !* We decided to offer *TRIAL* for 512MB Plan FREE for the first month !


*Join our affiliate program* and earn *%50* on every client you refer to us ?
Click here to activate your affiliate account


*Remember *"Faqs"* :
* *We* don't support anything illegal including SPAMMING SCAMMING PEOPLE ( We will take the evidence to suspend you without notification ) for your luck i'm a lawyer!


If you need to see some reviews about us please : click here .


*8GB RAM:* - Order Now
300 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
2 IPV4 + 4 IPV6
8 CPU Cores
SolusVM


*($48)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *0E7FJJY3X1*


*4GB RAM:* - Order Now
200 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
2 IPV4 + 2 IPV6
4 CPU Cores
SolusVM


*$35/yr* - Lifetime Coupon: *1X6OC9YSBK*


*2GB RAM:* - Order Now
150 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
1 IPV4 + 2 IPV6
2 CPU Cores
SolusVM


*$7/mo* - Lifetime Coupon: *YHAPVQ4499*
*$25/yr* - Lifetime Coupon: *TY6ODI7YI8*


*1GB RAM:* - Order Now
50 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
1 IPV4 + 1 IPV6
2 CPU Cores
SolusVM


*$5.99/mo*
*$15/yr* - Lifetime Coupon: *0XQXK69TQ0*


*512 MB RAM:* - Order Now
25 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
1 IPV4 + 1 IPV6
1 Core
SolusVM


*$2.50/mo*
*$10/yr* - Lifetime Coupon: *Y6YY6CQL4P*
Still Asking for a *trial?* *Open A ticket*


*256 MB RAM:* - Order Now
15 GB Disk Space
Unlimited Bandwidth
1 IPV4 + 1 IPV6
1 Core


*$1.99/mo **
**$7/yr* - Lifetime Coupon: *U1KQM6AUD8*


Got further questions? Shoot us an email [[email protected]] or give us a call [+2010-20063-586]


----------



## D. Strout (Sep 17, 2016)

The post title says Kansas, but the post itself does not. Are your services available in Kansas? And if so, how do I select that location when ordering?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Some pages write about "Satria Hosting"??


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 19, 2016)

wlanboy said:


> Some pages write about "Satria Hosting"??



...and the green web hosting page says "Go Green With HostUpon!". 


My guess: Satria is a Theme Forest template and someone didn't bother to change all of the references to it when they bought the template, HostUpon is a real webhost that had its green web hosting page plagiarized word for word by another host who I won't name...



> for your luck i'm a lawyer!



In what country?  Color me very confused.  Your old brand Combozo's TOS said it was governed by Egypt law, your new brand X3host's TOS says it is governed by Dubai law, and the about us page on X3Host's WHMCS says " We are a real company, completely incorporated in the state of Haryana, India."  (which begs the question, incorporated in Haryana under what name because there is no record of x3host on the corporate register http://www.mca.gov.in/mcafoportal/checkCompanyName.do ) ? So, which one of those 3 countries is it?


*edited to add:* my Latin is a bit rusty so could you translate this text on your dedicated servers page for me:



> Highest Performance
> 
> 
> Dignissimos ducimus blanditiis praesentium voluptatum.





> Performance booster can be added for $50 per month
> 
> 
> Consequuntur magni dolores eos ratione voluptatem nesciunt natus error voluptatem.



Never mind, google translator does Latin.  The translation of the first Latin quote is "Deemed worthy of flattery present pleasures." and the second one translates as "Are not aware of them because of the pleasure and pain, was born, then, with the error of the great pleasure."


Pleasure is OK, but like most people I'd prefer not to have any pain when leasing a server.  I'd suggest removing the reference to pain from your dedicated server page


----------

